# Indoor Field warm up shoot in Brampton.



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This is a damn good idea. 

I'm in!

:thumb:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I should join the club, seeing as it's about 2 km from my work.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

That sounds like fun, too bad I'll finally be working again..  And Chris, I thought you just used your Iphone for your sight marks?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

BTW, it's 107 Nugget, not 104. Look for a FITA archery target in the window.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok people, I know there are some fence sitters out there. Let us know if you plan on attending to shoot please. Walk-ins will be welcome but pre-registering makes it easier for the administrators to do their job.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

would if i could but i cant so i wont


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm in Chris!! I replied on Facebook too

Mke


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Come on! There got to be more than just myself, Chris and Mike going?

:bump:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey do the entry fees go towards lunch? :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry Mike, the entry fees only go towards paying for targets and keeping the doors open on the club. Good Idea for next time though.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I can bring some cookies.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> Sorry Mike, the entry fees only go towards paying for targets and keeping the doors open on the club. Good Idea for next time though.[/QUOT
> 
> I know Chris i was just kidding!!:banana:


----------



## Stefan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

What an amazing time it was to see so many people shooting at all different distances. Was even better knowing how hard it was raining and we were all dry indoors. How nice is that, 65 yards indoors? Thanks for the cookies.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

It was a great time. We had a lot of fun. Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

fun day...field targets are harder than you think, 11 distances, about 160 arrows, shot more than a dozen at each...
Thx Chris & Peel


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

That was a good day. I hope that everyone had a great time. Special "thank you" to Shawn Riggs for having the idea of this and helping out with it. And as always thank you to Bob and Stephan for setting everything up. It is neat to see other archers discover "new (to them)" types of shooting. 

Lets make this an annual event. Spread the word.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Annual hell. Let's make it monthly. 

How about whenever there's a Sunday with an 80% or better chance of rain?

The whole family is now sick of chocolate chip cookies. Matty - you gonna post my 70 yard Robin Hood?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You didn't have to eat all the cookies at one sitting Stan.


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

The indoor range is great! didn't make it for the day but if you are close to the range you should become a member!  get a key and shoot anytime!


----------

